# 2007 26Kbrs $12,900



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I have decided on the 301BQ. Have been in discussions with Holman's but of course if they wholesale theirs they will wholesale mine. So, my thought is to try and move it locally offering a decent deal to someone, but still allowing me more than Holman was willing to go for. The sticky part is that I only have 3 weeks to sell because this will allow me to pick up the new TT at Holman's on the way to the factory rally. Of course, I won't be in the running for the farthest traveled if 5th time around shows up.









If anyone is interested in a mint KBRS only camped in by an elderly lady on Sundays







let me know. I'd be more than happy to share some pics.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't worry Jeff, I think its safe to say you'll be the furthest distance. Have fun, but not too much fun that I am bummed that we didn't make it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the 301BQ club....


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> Don't worry Jeff, I think its safe to say you'll be the furthest distance. Have fun, but not too much fun that I am bummed that we didn't make it


I'll bring plenty of pictures to Rainbow in August.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome to the 301BQ club....


Glad to be on board, the final decision was based on who was paying for the TT. I figured it was time for mom and dad to get the bigger, more private area.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

You know what this means???


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jimmie said:


> You know what this means???


Absolutely...you are next and neither one of us will be able to go the Tampa Supershow again. At least not together.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Any luck selling this yet?

I have been eyeing the 26KBRS as a possibility for us down the road. We love our 21RS, but we might need another bed or two in the future.

Plus, it would be really nice to have the king bed. At 6'-1", I don't quite fit on our "queen" bed.

Nathan


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

SaveFerris said:


> Any luck selling this yet?
> 
> I have been eyeing the 26KBRS as a possibility for us down the road. We love our 21RS, but we might need another bed or two in the future.
> 
> ...


Not much luck. I thought I would be better off taking to a local dealership to do a consignment deal. The good news is they don't charge me anything to consign it....the bad news is they listed it on line at $19,900. Really!? I guess they figure it doesn't cost them anything for it to sit there as I maintain the insurance. It is in a month on a 90 day contract so who knows, maybe they will drop it to a more reasonable price during the next month.

Here is a link to their site that has photos of the unit. http://www.travelcountryrv.com/inventory/157417/Used-2007--Outback-27.aspx

If you are interested down the road, it looks like it might still be available.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

jcat67 said:


> Not much luck. I thought I would be better off taking to a local dealership to do a consignment deal. The good news is they don't charge me anything to consign it....the bad news is they listed it on line at $19,900. Really!? I guess they figure it doesn't cost them anything for it to sit there as I maintain the insurance. It is in a month on a 90 day contract so who knows, maybe they will drop it to a more reasonable price during the next month.
> 
> Here is a link to their site that has photos of the unit. http://www.travelcou...Outback-27.aspx
> 
> If you are interested down the road, it looks like it might still be available.


Hmmm, I would have mixed feelings about that asking price. On the one hand, it is great they think it is worth that much... but on the other, it doesn't do you any good if it doesn't sell!

One thing I have always wondered about this model - it has the larger rear bed, but what's with the window in the back? On the newer king bed models, your heads are supposed to be on that back wall, with your feet pointed toward the cabin. With these, it appears they intend you to sleep sideways, so you don't get any more length that way.

Is the 26KBRS bed the same dimensions as the new king beds?


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

SaveFerris said:


> Not much luck. I thought I would be better off taking to a local dealership to do a consignment deal. The good news is they don't charge me anything to consign it....the bad news is they listed it on line at $19,900. Really!? I guess they figure it doesn't cost them anything for it to sit there as I maintain the insurance. It is in a month on a 90 day contract so who knows, maybe they will drop it to a more reasonable price during the next month.
> 
> Here is a link to their site that has photos of the unit. http://www.travelcou...Outback-27.aspx
> 
> If you are interested down the road, it looks like it might still be available.


Hmmm, I would have mixed feelings about that asking price. On the one hand, it is great they think it is worth that much... but on the other, it doesn't do you any good if it doesn't sell!

One thing I have always wondered about this model - it has the larger rear bed, but what's with the window in the back? On the newer king bed models, your heads are supposed to be on that back wall, with your feet pointed toward the cabin. With these, it appears they intend you to sleep sideways, so you don't get any more length that way.

Is the 26KBRS bed the same dimensions as the new king beds?
[/quote]

That is my major concern with the price as well. If it is so high no one bothers to negotiate it won't sell. Why not list it around 15K, negotiate a bit and still make a grand or so without much expense to them. Oh well, I guess that is why they are in the business....and still in business.

That is the way it works with this model. We slept with our heads towards the window with our feet towards the cabin. I never really thought about that being an issue (the window) It has blinds so we never really had an issue with it. Not sure on the dimensions, but it is definitely King and you don't have to climb over anyone to get in and out.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

jcat67 said:


> That is the way it works with this model. We slept with our heads towards the window with our feet towards the cabin. I never really thought about that being an issue (the window) It has blinds so we never really had an issue with it. Not sure on the dimensions, but it is definitely King and you don't have to climb over anyone to get in and out.


I just assumed the bed was the same as the other king beds, until I saw a picture of another one for sale. The bed sheets were obviously made up for sleeping sideways. Then add in the window and overhead cabinet locations, and it makes me think that is what Keystone had in mind afterall.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Of course, that doesn't mean you have to follow the rules! I just wouldn't want to be banging against the blinds while I am tossing and turning at night. The blinds in our 21RS are pretty loud in the middle of the night, and they put a window right by your feet in those older models. Not a good combination for taller people like me!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

SaveFerris said:


> That is the way it works with this model. We slept with our heads towards the window with our feet towards the cabin. I never really thought about that being an issue (the window) It has blinds so we never really had an issue with it. Not sure on the dimensions, but it is definitely King and you don't have to climb over anyone to get in and out.


I just assumed the bed was the same as the other king beds, until I saw a picture of another one for sale. The bed sheets were obviously made up for sleeping sideways. Then add in the window and overhead cabinet locations, and it makes me think that is what Keystone had in mind afterall.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Of course, that doesn't mean you have to follow the rules! I just wouldn't want to be banging against the blinds while I am tossing and turning at night. The blinds in our 21RS are pretty loud in the middle of the night, and they put a window right by your feet in those older models. Not a good combination for taller people like me!
[/quote]

You got it. The banging of the blinds did occur. Now, if they had the material type blinds that are in the newer units, it would be a MUTE point. (sorry, but I had to.







)


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, after sitting on consignment for 7 months with no results....probably the fruits of the dealerships labors, I have brought her home. Wife wants her sold....I want her traded on a Harley. I'll give the wife a shot first. I am reducing to 11K if anyone is interested.


----------

